# Guinness on Fire



## eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

Thiis happened on the Tuesday before Christmas ,a roofer was using a blow torch to put on torch on felt and the whole building went up luckily only two slight injuries.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

OMG !!!!

Did your gates survive ?!?!?!


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

How was the Guinness


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

mistcoat said:


> How was the Guinness


not supposed to be chilled


----------



## eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

daArch said:


> OMG !!!!
> 
> Did your gates survive ?!?!?!


The gates made it I couldn't get my van out until the next day


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

That sucks, luckily the injurys were slight. 
Maybe you can get that repaint.


----------

